# The Sm4him Memorial Photo Challenge for June 2017 Winner



## snowbear (Jul 8, 2017)

The winner for June 17, Frame in Frame is . . . @jcdeboever for  "Time Frame"


----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2017)

Yay! Congrats


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2017)

limr said:


> Yay! Congrats


Thanks sunshine! Shot it with film too just for the challenge! Nikon FM, 50mm AIS 1.8, TMax 100. Can't believe it won! Lol


----------



## kerria (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations! I really like the shot


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2017)

kerria said:


> Congratulations! I really like the shot


Thanks


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 8, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Congrats


Thanks Logan.


----------



## DonnaB (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2017)

DonnaB said:


> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 9, 2017)

Big congrats again! I think I am getting good at picking your work out lol.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Big congrats again! I think I am getting good at picking your work out lol.



Thanks


----------



## photoalsovideo.com (Jul 19, 2017)

Great shot and on film stock! Brings back memories of shooting on film. Congrats!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 19, 2017)

Great shot.
Congrats.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2017)

photoalsovideo.com said:


> Great shot and on film stock! Brings back memories of shooting on film. Congrats!


Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.
> Congrats.


Thanks Trevor


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 19, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Sweet!


Thanks


----------

